# Adpot this Great Pyrenees



## safehavenfarm (Aug 19, 2002)

I am posting this to give this wonderful dog a chance.
She is at the Johnson City Washington County Tennessee animal shelter.
Her name is Linda she is two years old and we were told she was a self surrender due to getting out of a fence, what kind of fence I dont know. I would get her but we already have 5. My wife went and checked her out and she was very impressed by her so she called me and I went to look at her so I could put her on here. Please someone go by and check her out she deserves a chance to have a good home on a piece of land she can live out her life doing what God placed on the earth to do. Guard and Protect 
Thank you so much


----------

